# Meet Yuki and Kenshin!



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Everyone! Meet my rats Yuki and Kenshin. I have only started taking pictures recently and so don't have too many. I have found out that taking pictures of rats is very difficult and most of my pics only contain blurs. Ah well. Anyway, here are my babies!









This is my Kenshin's first picture. The flash scared the rat raisins out of the poor guy.









This blurry pic is of Kenshin enjoying a yogurt treat on my lap.









Kenshin is letting me know that he is done with picture time! He is on my husband here.










This is first picture of Yuki. Poor guy wet himself at the flash. I felt so bad. Oh, and does anyone know what color Yuki is? I can't seem to find it anywhere!









A slightly blurry pic. It shows how sweet tempered Yuki is. He is happy laying on my lap. I'm holding onto him so the flash doesn't make him jump off my lap.









One of Yuki's favorite spots. He loves my hair! You can also see one of my mouse cages and my gerbil cage in the background. I'm always surrounded by rodents!

Yuki and Kenshin don't seem to be bothered by the camera anymore. Now if they would only hold still!


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

Rats and holding still....Hard to believe :roll:
Just keep in mind: 90% of all your pictures will only be a tail or a nose 

They are really beautiful, I Love Siamese and those light colored rats.

I think Yuki might me Champagne or Beige, but I don't know if 'your' rat-colors have the same names as overhere in holland


----------



## cymru_am_byth! (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd say Yuki is a light beige (possibly cream) hooded rat (comparing him to my own! )

Fine pair of lads you have there


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Yup, I third the beige hooded. 

Poor little guys, they don't like the big flashy! But I'm sure they'll get used to it shortly. And yes, be prepared for many photos of blurs and tails. I only post about one pic for every 10 or 12 I take.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

awww! their so adorable! lol, nice pics.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Such pretty babies. ^_^


----------



## Carlin (Feb 11, 2008)

Aww they're adorable! Yah, I think taking almost semi non blurry pics is an art form that takes a lonnng time to learn. :lol:


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the picture advice! Are you guys sure he is beige? He stood out from the beige rats at the store by having a lighter, slightly grayer coloring.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Aww, anime themed boyfriends for my Kane and Kuma! They a pretty cool bruisers, though. I miss all my past boys. Kenshin looks just like our past female Himalayan Naru.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I think your rats are da bom


----------

